# Cycle Week #2 : No Nitrites, but Nitrates are climbing?



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

Is this normal? My ammonia is the same, my nitrites are still 0, but I am starting to see Nitrates rising? Doesn't there have to be nitrite before nitrates? Thanks


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

Maybe you are doing the lesser known "reverse cycle."


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1

Plants consume ammonia directly but in that process consume less nitrates.

So the cycle with plants usually is low to no ammonia, nitrItes but an initial nitrate spike.

Then as bacteria build up and consume the ammonia, then nitrates drop down. Usually in a 2-3 weeks or so.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW

here is parameters I measured on a FW planted I started.


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

I don't have real plants in my tank yet though :/ I was thinking about getting some but the guy at the LFS surprisingly told me to wait because the ammonia would kill them. huh. this is pretty interesting! thanks guys! I think after the third week I will start to add stuff. Plants first though, I dont want to kill my fishies!


----------



## jokerls240 (May 12, 2010)

Plants will definitely use ammonia before nitrates. Without remembering the web site, there is an article about a study on aquatic plants and their ammonia/nitrate intake. 

I was researching FW refugiums in regards to nitrate reduction, when I stumbled on the article.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

You need to get a good liquid test kit as this will help you get accurate readings so you can add the correct amounts of ammonia.


----------

